# The Bell Tree World Championship: Closing Ceremony



## Chris (May 24, 2021)

​Our first ever team-based event, *The Bell Tree World Championship*, has officially come to a close. Firstly, we would like to say thank you to everyone who came together between *May 8th - 23rd 2021* whether you were a participant in the games or a cheerleader for your teammates. An event of this nature and scale cannot run without many active participants so thank you everyone for doing your part. No matter how many points you earned, whether it be 25 or 250, you still helped out your team and every point counted in the race for first place!

*Final Results*​The eight team captains have finalised the totals for each of the four teams and the final scoreboard is as follows:


Jolly Redds


The Bellflowers


Blue's Clues


*Froggy Chairs


**8,214 *points.​*7,966 *points.​*5,740 *points.​*6,661 *points.​



*Team Placement Awards*
​Congratulations to our first place winners, *Jolly Redds*! Every member of this team who earned *50 points* or more will receive *175 TBT* bells, a *Red* *Super Star Trophy* collectible, and a limited-time *Gamer's Galaxy* backdrop for their efforts.
​
First Place Prizes*Gamer's Galaxy* backdrop
(until June 7th, 2021)


*Red* *Super Star Trophy* Collectible


*175 *TBT Bells.



​Also let's extend a huge congratulations to the efforts put forth by the other three teams. As above, every member of the following teams who contributed at least *50 points* to their team has earned a bell prize:
​
PlacementTeamPrize*Second Place**The Bellflowers**150* TBT Bells*Third Place**Froggy Chairs**125* TBT Bells*Fourth Place**Blue's Clues**100* TBT Bells


*MVP Awards*




​The Most Valuable Player Award is given to the top points earner in each team as recognition of their contribution and and dedication to their team. Each of our four winners will receive an animated *Tetris Grid* collectible.
​
Jolly Redds MVP


The Bellflowers MVP


Blue's Clues MVP


*Froggy Chairs MVP


**Emolga59*​*digimon*​*Equity*​*BungoTheElf*​



*Tournament Awards*
​The Tournament Awards recognise the efforts of the top three performers in our _Pokémon Sword and Shield_ and _Super Smash Bros. Ultimate_ tournaments. Each award comes with a trophy collectible and bell prize.


*Pokémon Sword and Shield Tournament*​

PlacementWinnerPrize*First Place**IonicKarma* of *The Bellflowers**.*





 First Place Trophy Collectible
200 TBT Bells*Second Place**xTech* of *The Bellflowers*.





 Second Place Trophy Collectible
150 TBT Bells*Third Place**shawo* of *Jolly Redds*.





 Third Place Trophy Collectible
100 TBT Bells


*Super Smash Bros. Ultimate Tournament*​

PlacementWinnerPrize*First Place**Kronk* of *Froggy Chairs*.





 First Place Trophy Collectible
200 TBT Bells*Second Place**shawo* of *Jolly Redds*.





 Second Place Trophy Collectible
150 TBT Bells*Third Place**Hedgehugs* of *The Bellflowers*.





 Third Place Trophy Collectible
100 TBT Bells



*Participation Award*



​*The Bell Tree World Championship 2021 Patch* collectible is a badge you can wear on your profile to show that you were a participant in the very first ever TBTWC! Every member who participated in this event will receive this collectible as long as they earned at least three points (the minimum amount that could be awarded for an activity) for their team.



*Raffle Winners*
​In addition to the participation patch, for every *50 points *a member earned they received *1 entry* into our Game Character collectible raffle. Our ten lucky winners are as follows:












*Game Character Trio Winner*
Merielle





*Pinky Collectible Winners*
Matt0106
Kronk
Jyurei





*Invader Collectible Winners*
kikotoot
poqu
Aquilla





*Goomba Collectible Winners*
Halloqueen
That Marshal Fangirl
Firesquids



*Prize Distribution Information*
​All backdrop, collectible, and bell prizes outlined above will not be distributed until later tonight EDT (*Monday, May 24th 2021*). When they have been distributed *Jeremy* will post in this thread to let everyone know that this process has been completed.



*Magical Fireworks Collectible Updated*



​To celebrate *Jolly Redds* victory we have brought back the Magical Fireworks Collectible in a brand new red colour-way! If you have one of these collectibles in your possession then it will now be visible in your inventory. You will be able to display this collectible no matter which team you belong to. It will be deactivated again come *June 7th, 2021*.


*Staff Credits*
**​Thank you to everyone who volunteered their time to the planning and running of The Bell Tree World Championship:

Game Hosts: dizzy bone, LaBelleFleur, Mairmalade, pandapples, Vrisnem
Team Captains: dizzy bone, Jeremy, Justin, LaBelleFleur, Kaiaa, Mairmalade, pandapples, Vrisnem
Additional Game Session Support: Murray
Twitch Broadcasting: LaBelleFleur, Vrisnem
Event banners: dizzy bone, Vrisnem
Gamer's Galaxy backdrop: dizzy bone
TBTWC 2021 Patch, Super Star Trophies, Magical Fireworks Collectible: dizzy bone
Tetris Grid, Pinky, Invader, and Goomba collectibles: Thunder
Set-up and organizing: Jeremy, Vrisnem


----------



## Mick (May 24, 2021)

Well played everyone, and thanks a lot to the staff for hosting! This was definitely an awesome event. I didn't have the time to participate as much as I would have wanted but still loved seeing all the engagement and memes. <3


----------



## daringred_ (May 24, 2021)

*CONGRATS TO MY FELLOW RED GUYS, GALS AND NON-BINARY PALS!
<3*​


----------



## Antonio (May 24, 2021)

AHHHHHH I'M SO EXCITED, ALL ARE HARD WORK PAID OFF!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Congratulations to everyone who played, this has been absolutely wonderful.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 24, 2021)

LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## kikotoot (May 24, 2021)

We did it Redds! This event was incredibly fun to participate in and led to tons of fun gaming sessions and memeable moments, on the forums and in the discord. Thank you so much staff for putting it together and to everyone who took part for making it as fun as it was!





(also: peeps the invader collectible I won from the raffle  )


----------



## Coach (May 24, 2021)

Woohoo, red team!!!! ❤

Well done everyone, and thanks again to all the staff for hosting! This was crazy fun.


----------



## IonicKarma (May 24, 2021)

It's been an amazing two weeks full of playing games with some of the friendliest people I've ever met.  It's been great enjoying all the laughs, memes, and struggles with you all!  

Even though my team didn't win, I had a lot of fun and accomplished my own personal goal of doing well in Pokemon, even getting 1st which I did not expect to happen!

Thank you to all the staff for making this happen by putting together this amazing event! I can only imagine how much time this took out of your personal lives to plan an event for people you mostly haven't ever met before!


----------



## You got mail! (May 24, 2021)

I don’t even know what to say  congratulations and hurray Jolly Redds! And it’s been very fun playing these awesome games with y’all and seeing various cheers. I give much cheers to all the the teams and their participants. Definitely something really unique.


----------



## kayleee (May 24, 2021)

Congrats Reds!!! You guys worked hard and earned that victory!!! I know the Bellflowers worked hard too and I’m so glad we got second place!!


----------



## Snowesque (May 24, 2021)

Whoa!! Great job all. ♥


----------



## Nefarious (May 24, 2021)

Congrats Jolly Redds for the win and congrats to the MVPs and raffle winners as well!

A big congrats and good job to everyone in every team that participated! There was a lot of art made, nights unslept and streams meme'd, it's been really fun these past two weeks. _The real reward are the friends we made along the way._


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 24, 2021)

*Reads results* Red won?!  *Keeps reading* I WON A GOOMBA???  I can't believe this, I'm so happy!  I'd like to thank the Jolly Redds for being the most amazing team ever, we really did it!  Congrats to all the trophy/Tetris winners as well


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 24, 2021)

yooo, great job, us!! showing everyone that put us in last for the predictions what for

though also, a fine job by all the other teams too. purple certainly looked like the biggest threat, and that points difference is so small that it certainly looks like our (near-)end-of-event accomplishments might have actually made quite a difference, but still. regardless of the competition, it was just fun to play with and against anyone, regardless of team and watch everyone come out to either play or ****post cheer too

and of course a great job for all the tetris winners too. the amount of dedication you guys had is honestly absurd, but in a good way... I think. also, grats to all the raffle winners. these seem like they could be some quite interestingly fun dates to work lineups with

so yeah, a fantastic event all around. a big thanks to all the staff that helped to put it all together and keep it running. exctra shout out to the red team captains, especially @dizzy bone for the crazy amount of work done in managing our points and all. plus our staff members whose equipment let us watch and cheer on our teammates (or just cheer for vris regardless of team affiliation in mk8) @Vrisnem and @LaBelleFleur

hopefully everyone had at least a bit of fun, and even if you didn't win big this time, hopefully this event comes back and some of you will get it the next go


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 24, 2021)

Congrats!!! Froggy Chairs is still number 1, in my heart


----------



## Rosch (May 24, 2021)

Congratulations to the Redd Team, all the MVPs, and to all of us!     

This was such a fun event. Even though I didn't participate on the games, creating art and haiku, and supporting the our team was so much fun. I really enjoyed the event.

Thank you TBT staff for bringing such an amazing event.  ☺


----------



## neoratz (May 24, 2021)

WE DID IT.... I LOVE YOU REDDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SERIOUSLY awesome event. im so glad i could participate


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 24, 2021)

We may have come in 2nd, but nobody can convince me that the Bellflowers don't feel like winners regardless! We did an excellent job together Bellflowers, I'm so proud of what we accomplished! 

Congrats to the Jolly Redds for winning, and to the Froggy Chairs and Blue's Clues for the effort they put up as well! It was a tough competition, all of you performed admirably and helped push us to perform our best every day! Also a special congrats to the MVPs (Digi, Emolga, Lynn, Equity) for the insane job they did during these 16 days and the point totals they ended up putting up. All of you definitely earned those Tetris Grids!

Thank you to the staff for all the hard work you put into this event to make it a success! Even though there were some bumps along the way, ultimately I feel like the event as a whole ran smoothly and was well executed, and I definitely hope we see it back in the future! I hope you're able to get some well deserved rest now that this event is over!


----------



## kikotoot (May 24, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> (or just cheer for vris regardless of team affiliation in mk8)



Cheering for Vris regardless of team affiliation is something we will always share
❤


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 24, 2021)

oh, and I've already congratulated karma and shawo in the discord, but a great job to all the other tourney winners too. enjoy your (more?) trophy flex now

(there's so many congratulations to give, that it's hard to keep track of, whoops)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 24, 2021)

AAAA YAY! omg i’m so happy rn this literally made my night :0 tysm to all my team members and to the staff who created this wonderful event!


----------



## DaisyFan (May 24, 2021)

I'm sad that my team didn't win, but congratulations to Jolly Redds and thank you for this wonderful event!


----------



## DerpyOnion (May 24, 2021)

Good Game Everyone! I'm quite sad we didn't win, but hey, it was all in good fun!


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 24, 2021)

OMG! Yayyyy!  Congrats everyone! all teams and mvps did so well! GG to my Redds I know we had it in us and i’m so proud of all of us for doing so well!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 24, 2021)

Congratulations to the Jolly Redds! Even though my team placed last, I still had fun participating in the event. The sportsmanship between teams is highly appreciated and it brought me happiness despite facing off against each other. I'd also want to say huge thanks to the staff for organizing this event. Your hard work really paid off to ensure everyone had fun participating. I feel like I have more things to say, but my brain seems to have forgotten a lot of it oops. 

Once again, congratulations to the Jolly Redds and GG to all participants! I've definitely made some memories for sure. Since my team is called Blue's Clues, I feel like this song fits well to finish off this event. See you around! 
❤


----------



## AlyssaAC (May 24, 2021)

Thanks so much for this event! It gave me a reason to draw some cheer creations and to get to know my iPad and procreate more! Grant it, I didn’t get to play any games this time around, but next time for sure! (Still in the process of working on my games. )


----------



## Dunquixote (May 24, 2021)

Congrats Jolly Redds!  Thank you staff and team members for all your hard work! And good gaming and effort from everyone else! And congrats everyone who won collectibles or trophies. I loved everyone’s competitive and team spirit whether or not we were on the same team; great sportsmanship from everyone.


----------



## Merielle (May 24, 2021)

Big congratulations to the Jolly Redds!! (*・∀・)ﾉ   I hope you enjoy your prizes, you certainly earned them!  Congratulations to the MVPs and tournament winners as well!
And once again, to my fellow Froggy Chairs—you all did great, and it was a blast being on the team with all of you!   Also, a big thank you to all the staff who put so much hard work into setting up this event for us!!

Also I can't believe I won the game character trio raffle I'm—


----------



## Mistreil (May 24, 2021)

a huge congratulations to the jolly redds (and all of your collectible winners, especially the mvps -- yall worked hard)!! 

and an even bigger thanks to all the mods and the many (many many many) hours they put into this -- youve worked hard and i hope you get some well deserved rest





​


----------



## Zerous (May 24, 2021)

Congratulations redds!! As well as all the individual winners hahah   
This event has been really amazing, and I just again wanted to say a massive thank you to all the time and effort put into making it happen from the staff, Especially Vris because I can only imagine how much went into this. 
It's been really fun though, and I'm so glad that, despite it being quite busy for me rn, that I was able to participate ❤


----------



## SarahSays (May 24, 2021)

Congrats Redds! Enjoy your victory!

Congrats to those *MVPs* - especially Blue’s Clues own @Equity!!! Some serious effort went into gaining that many points!

A last congrats to everyone who pushed themselves to get involved during the event! It’s not always easy to put yourself out there - but I think it’s worth it when you have a community like this 

Thank you staff!!


----------



## Bluebellie (May 24, 2021)

Omg REDD!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 24, 2021)

Omg I'm so happy!! I was literally gunning for the tetris collectible, and being on the winning team is an added bonus too. Congrats to all the winners and as well as all teams for working hard and doing their best :3 Also I'm honoured to have my playing style in smash (spamming hacha) finally be noticed LOL

Also...

@digimon @IonicKarma @BungoTheElf CONGRATS ON WINNING STUFF BESTIES ILY


----------



## Miharu (May 24, 2021)

AHHH LETS GO RED TEAM! Congrats to all the winners! This was a super fun event and thank you mods for hosting!


----------



## deana (May 24, 2021)

Congrats Jolly Redds I have no idea how you guys could manage so many points.

Thank you again to all the staff for putting in so much work for this event, you are all superstars!


----------



## Equity (May 24, 2021)

Congratulations to the Jolly Redds as well as to everyone who has won a prize!  As cheesy as it sounds, we're all winners in the end... after all, it's the connections that we made that is the most valuable treasure! Although Blue's Clues came in last, I would still choose the blue team if we were to do it again! Everyone has been so supportive of each other and there was always so much positivity. Needless to say, I'm sure every team had their own charm as well!

Lastly, I'd like to thank the staff for their time. I can tell that you've all put a tremendous amount of effort into this event! Without this event, I wouldn't have interacted with this many users. I've had so much fun meeting and playing with each and every one of you, TBTers; I hope this is not goodbye! These TBT events have revived my creative side for which I'm extremely grateful to the staff!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 24, 2021)

kikotoot said:


> Cheering for Vris regardless of team affiliation is something we will always share
> ❤


vris getting second in that one race for the final mk8 stream and getting rewarded with the one track he had wanted to play since the event started was easily one of the top stream highlights, tbh


----------



## Asarena (May 24, 2021)

Aaaaah, we did it!

Good job to my fellow Jolly Redds, and good job to the other teams as well! And congrats to the prize winners and thanks to the staff for the event!






The song I'm listening to as a victory song~


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2021)

Congrats to the Redds and other winners!! Thank you so much for this fun event staff- especially you vris get some rest!! There was so much time put into this it's crazy, and over the span of two weeks too!! I really enjoyed talking and interacting with you all, especially on discord watching the streams as well as seeing all the cheer creations!! Honestly can't believe I did BOTH cheers everyday LOL

I'm also very excited for my tetris to join my other animated collectibles and the new patch to my collection   thank you again!!


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 24, 2021)

glad its over and l don't mean in a bad. Aaah now l can take a break
congrats to team redd and bellflowers!

been having  bad luck lately irl so this is surprising my team won


----------



## Kattea (May 24, 2021)

Congrats Jolly Redds, MVP's, trophy winners, and raffle winners! And can't thank the staff enough for all their time and efforts, this forum is my favourite place on the internet because of events like this.


----------



## Red Cat (May 24, 2021)

Equity said:


> Congratulations to the Jolly Redds as well as to everyone who has won a prize!  As cheesy as it sounds, we're all winners in the end... after all, it's the connections that we made that is the most valuable treasure! Although Blue's Clues came in last, I would still choose the blue team if we were to do it again! Everyone has been so supportive of each other and there was always so much positivity. Needless to say, I'm sure every team had their own charm as well!



I'd choose the blue team again too... as long as the RNG gods gave us @digimon , @Emolga59 , and @BungoTheElf next time. That would help a lot.

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2021



deanapants said:


> Congrats Jolly Redds I have no idea how you guys could manage so many points.


Does seem kind of suspicious doesn't it? After all, they are the Jolly Redds


----------



## digimon (May 24, 2021)

congrats to the redds! and also congrats to trophy / raffle winners and my fellow mvps! it's been a super fun event and i want to thank all the mods for putting so much time and effort into this. from planning and scheduling sessions, to running events, streaming and keeping the scoreboards updated! i want to thank you from the bottom of my heart. this past year and a half has been especially isolating, so feeling like i was a part of a team felt really good! 

*i love you bellflowers!* i couldn't have chosen a better group of people to be on a team with!


----------



## Mr.Fox (May 24, 2021)

HUGE thanks to the staff for once again spoiling us. It was a good time 

Congrats to all the participants, everyone did a great job. It was nice getting to talk/play with people I never would have otherwise.


----------



## Vsmith (May 24, 2021)

Congrats, Jolly Reds!!! This event was a lot of fun!! Thank you staff for hosting!!


----------



## Lavamaize (May 24, 2021)

Congrats to the Jolly Redds for their well deserved win! Also, I'm so proud of all my fellow Bellflowers for all the hard work they put in too!


----------



## Matt0106 (May 24, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> View attachment 377496​Our first ever team-based event, *The Bell Tree World Championship*, has officially come to a close. Firstly, we would like to say thank you to everyone who came together between *May 8th - 23rd 2021* whether you were a participant in the games or a cheerleader for your teammates. An event of this nature and scale cannot run without many active participants so thank you everyone for doing your part. No matter how many points you earned, whether it be 25 or 250, you still helped out your team and every point counted in the race for first place!
> 
> *Final Results*​The eight team captains have finalised the totals for each of the four teams and the final scoreboard is as follows:
> 
> ...


I WON A PINKY?? HUH? WHAT? I'm so confused but thank you so much  I had a blast with this event, and even though Blue's Clues came in fourth, they had some of the kindest and down-right funniest players. No regrets  And congrats @Equity for the Tetris win!

Finally, congrats to all the other winners and to Jolly Redds! You guys did amazing!


----------



## Mistreil (May 24, 2021)

so because the discord people pointed out redd is now on the banner staring at us in a very intimidating manner

i'll be a bit disappointed if something like this doesn't happen


----------



## Bluelady (May 24, 2021)

Congratulations to the Jolly Redds and winners of this event! You've earned it. Also, thank you staff for hosting this event.  I hope that there are many more TBTWC to come over the years. Cheers!


----------



## Antonio (May 24, 2021)

It was so close from being in order, so close!!!!


----------



## skarmoury (May 24, 2021)

JOLLY REDDS LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOO




I've said my thanks already in the Jolly Redd group, but to reiterate, you guys are awesome! Thank you everyone for carrying the name of the red team! And I can't deny that the other teams impressed (and scared) me as well, I saw how well the other teams played and put effort into their cheers!! It was definitely a battle til the end 

Congrats again to Emolga for being the MVP!! And shawo going home with not one but two trophies, legendary!! 

Thank you once again staff for making this event, it was definitely super fun and brought everyone together ❤


----------



## Minou (May 24, 2021)

I have said this before, and I will say this again, I am absolutely grateful to all the staff members for their incredible efforts at organizing these events that bring all the TBT members together. Participating on discord and on the different activities was so much fun, and it made me realize again and again how this is such a loving community.
A big congrats to the Redds for winning, to the MVPs, to the trophy and the raffle winners!
And congrats to fellow Bellflowers for being second! We did our best and I am proud of you all.


----------



## Bluebellie (May 24, 2021)

This has been one of the best events ever. So much participation. Even though we were separate into four teams, there was a lot of unity among all players. Everyone is a winner!


----------



## poqu (May 24, 2021)

Thank you for the event, it was lots of fun! And thank you Jolly Redds ;u; I know I don't talk very much but I still felt very welcomed and I appreciate u all. I'm glad I was on this team you guys were great ❤


----------



## kikotoot (May 24, 2021)

In the case we receive more than one collectible, are we allowed to order them? (e.g. patch then star then arcade?)


----------



## Rosch (May 24, 2021)

When is the next event?
Haha. Just kidding.


----------



## BluebearL (May 24, 2021)

Wow, very excited to be a part of the winning team. Congrats to all of the teams, I loved seeing all of the art and poetry produced as well as the enthusiasm expressed by everyone. It has been fun to interact as teams, this is definitely one of my favourite events from my time on TBT. Thank you to the staff for the sheer amount of time and effort put into organising this event!

Well done to the prize winners receiving a trophy or a Tetris grid, that is some serious effort and time put in. It has been lots of fun watching you guys compete.

Well done! Red, Purple, Blue, and Green alike!


----------



## BalloonFight (May 24, 2021)

Congrats to the tournament winners, Jolly Red's... and well basically everyone! Super fun and awesome event. Thank you TBT staff


----------



## p e p p e r (May 24, 2021)

Thank you for organizing such a fun event, I had a great time


----------



## amemome (May 24, 2021)

CONGRATS JOLLY REDDS!!! It was so much fun really getting to interact with everyone and just have a ton of fun these past two weeks.

Thanks fellow Blue's Clues members for the fun times and for staying strong throughout the event, and huge shout outs to members of all the teams for some feel-good cheering and chatting.  I definitely feel like I got to know this community better.


And as always, huge thanks to the mods and event staff! TBT events are always so much fun and it's thanks to your hard work.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 24, 2021)

Congrats to all team members who gave their best effort to help out the cause to their respective teams, and congrats Jolly Redds for winning 1st.

I would have helped out my team a lot if I wasn't banned, I shred at Mario Kart.


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 24, 2021)

Good game everyone F for my team


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2021)

Team prizes have now been distributed! Check your inventory for your patches, star trophies, and backdrops. You should have also received an alert if you received bells. Individual rewards for raffles, MVPs, and tournament winners will be sent out tomorrow!


----------



## RollingAntony (May 24, 2021)

Congratulations to all the people who participated on this event, I think everyone won something one way or another- from coming first on games, to spectating some really intense, wacky or interesting sessions, to being marveled at the creativity on display by fellow users and all the laughs that were provided. 

Or at least, I had a lot of fun! Although I participated a bit on the Easter Egg Hunt, I think this is my first big big event here and I'm very happy I was able to participate, even if I missed the first days of the event. I didn't even have Discord and was very hesitant to download due to my natural shyness but I'm glad I could participate on the chats during the event, there were many friendly people on all teams- so much kindness and good-vibes emanating from the discord all time! I can't give a shout-out to all the amazing people I encountered because I'd run out of time and space- so I want to give a general "thank-you" to all of 'em. Due to the pandemic, I haven't been able to play with friends so booting up Smash, Kart or Splatoon for the first time in forever was so much fun. I don't know, in general the event left me very happy.

I want to thank all the staff who worked very hard as well. I can't begin to imagine all the effort and time needed to run an event like this, I have the utmost respect for them. Thanks for everything!


Oh and if anyone is as bit nerd like me, I compiled some basic stats about the points distributions and overall performance/participation of the teams on the "competitive" sessions (mostly because friendlies had much more people going on and not including spectating 'cause I'm lazy) but I thought it was interesting to see! If any of you is interested, I'm hiding 'em behind a spoiler and apologies in advance for any mistake I may have made:



Spoiler: data!







Splatoon distributed around 1,609 points, The Bellflowers got the most with 34% with the Jolly Redds close with 30%- fitting since both teams had the most amount of players. This event awarded the second-most amount of points and it only ran for a week and a tourney!




Mario 3D World awarded 280 points, it was a small event. The Bellflowers had 46% of the points to their name, while the Blues and Froggies only had 11%.




Mario Party had 525 points, with a mostly even distribution of participants (except for Blues). Redds and Froggies got 32% points each but The Bellflowers weren't that far away. Sessions don't award the same points because the host could "block" points from being distributed.




The Obstacle Course awarded the most points- 2,612! If I saw correctly, it was also the only event where each team had the same amount of participants and thus, the same chances to win the points. Froggy Chairs got the most amount of points, followed closely by Bellflowers.




Another big event, MK8 had 1,475 to give. This one behaved almost exactly as the Splatoon one, with the Redds and the Bellflowers having the biggest amount of participants (this time with a wider margin) and that reflecting on the points- however the Redds dominated this one with 16% more points than the closest team.




Pokémon Tournament had similar number of participants, with The Bellflowers taking a lot of more points and the Blues finding a hefty amount!




Smash followed a similar line, except for the Blues. The other three teams got almost the same amount of points overall.


----------



## deana (May 24, 2021)

Awww the patch says the team name on it  That's such a sweet little touch


----------



## Halloqueen (May 24, 2021)

Congratulations to the Jolly Redds for winning the competition! Enjoy your shiny new Red Super Star trophy collectibles, Gamer's Galaxy backdrop, and 175 bells.

Congratulations as well to @Emolga59, @digimon, @Equity, and @BungoTheElf for your amazing achievement in becoming the MVPs of your teams. Those Tetris Grid collectibles are well deserved.

Thank you to all of the Staff who put this awesome event together and put in so much effort over these past couple weeks. I, and I'm sure a lot of others, had a lot of fun playing these games with the community and cheering on our teams.

It has been a pleasure to be a member of the Froggy Chairs. It wasn't easy being green, ultimately finishing in third place, but it was wonderful to play alongside you all nonetheless. Special shoutouts to @Kronk for winning the Super Smash Bros. Ultimate tournament, @BungoTheElf again for being the points MVP, and our Splatoon 2 Tournament team of @Kuriboh, @RollingAntony, @shellbell, and @Saylor who came together and represented us when it looked like we wouldn't even be able to field a team due to time conflicts among our Splatoon 2 player ranks. Thank you to everyone who contributed to the effort even if you didn't have access to the games by making art and text entries. Finally, last but not least, a big shoutout to our Team Captain, @Vrisnem, who persevered through illness and discomfort to see the event through to its completion.

Pleasantly surprised to have won a Goomba collectible in the raffle. Congratulations to all fellow winners in the raffle, though especially to fellow Froggy Chairs @Kronk for their Pinky, @Firesquids for their Goomba, and @Merielle for winning the full three collectible set!

To finish out this post, since I'm not sure if all of the art and text entries will be archived and live on or not, I wanted to repost my final Animal Crossing New Horizons screenshot entry so that it can still serve as a reminder of all the fun we had and share some last bit of love with my fellow Froggy Chairs. Keep on smiling, Froggies!






Until the next event, Bell Tree Forums!


----------



## mocha. (May 24, 2021)

Congratulations to my fellow redds, this wouldn’t have been achievable without your hard work throughout the event  I am honoured to be in your team!

a huge congratulations to purple, green and blue, too! It was so much fun competing against you & I have had the best time seeing your daily cheers, watching streams and getting to know you all a little bit better  you’re all winners in my opinion! Also @Mistreil ill miss your memes and art and poems so so much… 

I’d also like to say a huge thank you once again to all of the wonderful staff who volunteered their time and efforts to make this such a memorable event! Your selflessness and enthusiasm continues to amaze me and you are one of the many reasons why this forum is my most frequented


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2021)

Congrats to the winners and everyone that participated!


----------



## Kronk (May 24, 2021)

Halloqueen said:


> Congratulations to the Jolly Redds for winning the competition! Enjoy your shiny new Red Super Star trophy collectibles, Gamer's Galaxy backdrop, and 175 bells.
> 
> Congratulations as well to @Emolga59, @digimon, @Equity, and @BungoTheElf for your amazing achievement in becoming the MVPs of your teams. Those Tetris Grid collectibles are well deserved.
> 
> ...



It was a lot of fun! But what’s a Pinky lol


----------



## Halloqueen (May 24, 2021)

Kronk said:


> It was a lot of fun! But what’s a Pinky lol


You won a collectible from the raffle!

It looks like this:


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (May 24, 2021)

Yay congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Foreverfox (May 24, 2021)

Kronk said:


> It was a lot of fun! But what’s a Pinky lol


Pinky is adorable!  congrats!


----------



## Kronk (May 24, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Pinky is adorable!  congrats!



Thanks! I don’t see it in my inventory, do I need to claim it or something?


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 24, 2021)

I finally have a trophy collectible, and all it took was the help of a bunch of other people and for me to chip in under 3% of the points total to win

(it has trophy in its name, I say it's a trophy collectible)


----------



## Foreverfox (May 24, 2021)

Kronk said:


> Thanks! I don’t see it in my inventory, do I need to claim it or something?


I think I saw that they will be distributed later tonight or at somepoint tomorrow.


----------



## digimon (May 24, 2021)

Kronk said:


> Thanks! I don’t see it in my inventory, do I need to claim it or something?



mvp / raffle / tourney prizes will be released tomorrow! congrats on winning pinky!


----------



## Kronk (May 24, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I think I saw that they will be distributed later tonight or at somepoint tomorrow.



Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Bluebellie (May 25, 2021)

Kronk said:


> Thanks! I don’t see it in my inventory, do I need to claim it or something?


Should be all the way at the bottom. Click on the settings and unmark hidden


----------



## Rio_ (May 25, 2021)

I have so much I want to say, but I don't think I can write it out eloquently so here's the bullet point summary:

-Congrats to the Jolly Reds and all the team MVPs! Especially @Equity, for not only being an MVP in points, but also in how kind and helpful and supportive they were to all us Blue's Clues 

-Thank you so much staff for all your hard work! Your amazing events always manage to cheer me up and I really hope you take a nice long break!!! 

-Thank you to all the participants who made playing games together so fun! I hadn't touched these games in a long time, but playing with you has re-ignited my interest in them, especially Splatoon ^^

-Thank you to all the participants who posted their wonderful cheers! You are all so talented and funny, and your posts made me smile! 

-Having to chat in Discord for Spectator points was terrifying for me, but I ended up having so much fun! All the commentary, memes, and pet pics made watching the streams with you guys a delight ☺ So I guess thank you to spectating for forcing me to socialize for once  having said that, it's time for me to crawl back into my dungeon

-Finally, I just wanted to say that Blue's Clues is the sweetest team and I'm so happy I was able to join you all


----------



## -Lumi- (May 25, 2021)

Congratulations to all the winners! Everybody on the Red Team did an amazing job and congratulations to those who won the raffle prizes. This event was _huge _and I just want to give a big shout out to all the staff involved in the event. This is definitely the biggest/most complex event I've personally participated in and I had a lot of fun! Thank you to the staff for hosting all the game sessions and thank you for the patch! I absolutely love the colours and I'm so happy to have it in my collection


----------



## Miss Misty (May 25, 2021)

Wow awesome job to my fellow Jolly Redds! That was a very fun event and I had a blast playing the game and memeing in the discord during the streams! Everyone, regardless of team, did such a great job during this event!


----------



## LadyDestani (May 25, 2021)

Congrats to the Jolly Redds and all of the other winners!

Thank you to the staff for hosting this wonderful event! It really felt like it brought the whole community together.

Thank you to the Froggy Chairs for being an amazing team! You are all the best!


----------



## Airysuit (May 25, 2021)

Congrats all winners! And all participants!

And thanks all the hosts and staff for organising this 

And thanks everyone one else for making this such a great event!


----------



## michealsmells (May 25, 2021)

Congratulations Jolly Redds! I wish I could've contributed more to Blues Clues but things started to get hectic in the second week. It's also a shame that I didn't even get third place in the Pokemon Tournament.

I won't let that get me down though! Each team gave it their all and im so proud of all of us. I look forward to the next event you guys have in store for us. I can't say enough how much I love and appreciate the staff for their work on these forums.


----------



## King Dorado (May 25, 2021)

gratulations to los Zorras Rojas!

and kudos to the staff for their hard work in producing this event!


----------



## _Donut_ (May 25, 2021)

First off, a big congrats to Jolly Redds, that's an impressive score!






And a big thanks to all the staff involved that made this event happen, it was one of the most fun events I've participated in and got to know so many fellow tbt members better ♥ hope that we can all still come together for some cheering/gaming after its over!

And ofcourse Blue's clues (cough, best team ever, cough) will never be forgotten!!
@Equity amazing job on being our MVP!


----------



## oceanchild8 (May 25, 2021)

Congratulations to Jolly Redds and everyone who won in the competition. I had so much fun and I hope we get to do this again! 

- Froggy Chair for life


----------



## Roxxy (May 25, 2021)

Congratulations Jolly Redds!! Amazingly well done   ️

Huge debt of gratitude to our fab staff team. What an event! the organisation must have taken so much of your time. You all worked so hard and we are so grateful for all the time you spend making this forum such a special place ️

All the teams did so well and although it was a competition it was still friendly and fun. Had such fun cheering on my fantastic Blue’s Clues  enjoyed attempting art (such lovely support ) and learned how to do haikus .  Thanks again to all involved


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (May 25, 2021)

Thank you for this event! Even though I didn’t play any games because of my wack Timezone this was surely fun for everyone that participated!


----------



## Jacob (May 25, 2021)

Playing splatoon here is always a blast, thanks for putting this together staff! Congrats to all the winners of things


----------



## JellyBeans (May 25, 2021)

congrats to all my fellow reds!!! everyone put in the time and it totally paid off <3 but also a huge well done to everyone who participated and congrats to anyone who won something!!
and ofc massive thank you to the mods for setting up and running such a fun event


----------



## Emmsey (May 25, 2021)

Congratulations to all our fellow Redd's and to all of the teams! Got to say without a doubt this was the best event to have gotten involved and has given me the opportunity to chat with so many across the boards. Thanks of course go to the amazing Staff and Mod team you have continued to go above and beyond and without a doubt is the reason this forum is still buzzing. You rock!


----------



## chocopug (May 25, 2021)

Congrats to all the participants and, of course, my fellow Jolly Redds! <3

This was such a fun event and I really enjoyed it. The discord memes were hilarious, and the atmosphere was always so friendly and positive.

Thank you staff for all your hard work! 

I will miss the soup of the day.


----------



## Aquilla (May 25, 2021)

First of all congratulations Jolly Redds!  thank you staff for this super fun event - I thoroughly enjoyed myself. I’m so glad I could participate and I’m thankful for having been in the most amazing team I could have asked for. I am thrilled that I have won a raffle price  and I absolutely love the event badge as well. Thank you!


----------



## Firesquids (May 25, 2021)

First of all, congrats to the Jolly Redds, you were truly a formidable opponent.
Also, wow I can't believe my luck I've never won a raffle before!
Wish I would have had time to participate more, but I still had a blast, huge thanks to the staff for putting on another banger of an event.
❤​


----------



## r a t (May 25, 2021)

congrats to everyone!!!  ❤

this event was super fun, I always enjoy playing these games significantly more with tbt people! 
thanks so much to staff for organising everything!!!!


----------



## Toska (May 25, 2021)

Big congrats to the Jolly Redds! You all did amazing!

Also, thank you staff for all the work and effort you put into making this event possible! Your hard work is so much appreciated!

My final thank you goes to my fellow Froggy Chairs. Thank you so much for being the best team ever. I’ve made so many friends along this journey and learned how amazing having a team can be. Froggy Chairs for life!


----------



## JemAC (May 25, 2021)

Congratulations to the Jolly Redds, you all did an amazing job ❤

Also congrats to all the Tournament, MVP and raffle winners, with a particular shout out to Blue's Clues very own highest points scorer @Equity, you were brilliant throughout the whole event 

Massive well done to every other team as well, everyone put a lot off effort into supporting their teams and I really enjoyed spectating a lot of the games, seeing all the brilliant cheers and getting to know so many great people. 

Thank you to all the staff who put so much time and effort into this event, the last two weeks have been a lot of fun and I'm really grateful for all the hard work that was put in to make the event possible. I hope you're all able to get some much deserved rest now after all the hours and days put into this 

Finally thank you to every member of Blue's Clues, I've loved playing games with you, spectating you all and seeing all the lovely cheers! Everyone was so supportive on the team and I've made some great friends throughout the event


----------



## Nougat (May 25, 2021)

Congratulations to everyone! And thanks again staff for another great event


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 25, 2021)

Congrats red team! And congrats to purple team for second place!!! <3


----------



## Venn (May 25, 2021)

Yay! Congrats Jolly Redds!


----------



## Biyaya (May 25, 2021)

Eep! Thank you, staff, for all your hard work! ❤ 

And thank you, Jolly comrades – and everyone else too, for a fun time! 

Congrats to all the winners across the teams!


----------



## justina (May 25, 2021)

Congrats Jolly Redds!! Thank you to the Bell Tree staff for volunteering their time and organizing this event  I had a really great time and it made me see how much I love Nintendo and gaming!


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 25, 2021)

Congrats to Redds & thank you staff for hosting!
Also thanks to all the other frogs. I'm not a super team oriented person but I had fun chilling with you guys and forcing you to witness my bad haiku skills among other things.

Now for the real question though...
When are the Froggy Chairs unlocking the secret_ EVIL_ star collectible for ending with *666*1 points?​


----------



## Plainbluetees (May 25, 2021)

Congratulations to the Redds! This was all over a fun event, even if I couldn’t participate much. Thanks!!!


----------



## Aardbei (May 25, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Congrats to Redds & thank you staff for hosting!
> Also thanks to all the other frogs. I'm not a super team oriented person but I had fun chilling with you guys and forcing you to witness my bad haiku skills among other things.
> 
> Now for the real question though...
> When are the Froggy Chairs unlocking the secret_ EVIL_ star collectible for ending with *666*1 points?​


You needed 5 more points for that


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2021)

Individual bell prizes have now been distributed!

Still to come: MVP tetris grids, tournament trophies, arcade character raffle collectibles.


On April 5th, I shared a prediction with the rest of the staff team that this event would draw approximately 100 participants: 25 people per team. I underestimated, to say the least. I did not anticipate just how successful this event would be and in turn how it would completely take over our lives for two weeks. It was a strange feeling to wake-up this morning afternoon without a long to-do list in my head and a schedule that revolved around TBT activities. Reading over your comments just now has been heart-warming and I'm so glad that this event has had such a big impact on bringing people together and helping people to find their place within the community. Seeing that has definitely cemented the fact that the time we spent planning and running this event was absolutely worth it. I'd gladly do it again should the rest of the team be on board.

In most events our role as hosts is to answer questions and compare entries against an outlined criteria. It is very impersonal, especially in events that draw large numbers of users. In this event we had the opportunity to properly get to know you as individuals by playing games with you, cheering you on, and chatting with you directly on Discord. It has been an eye-opening and enjoyable experience to have this opportunity to learn more about the people behind the profiles. I believe the rest of the game hosts and team captains would agree that we feel we know the members of the community much better than we did a couple of weeks ago. On that note, thank you to my fellow staff members for being such reliable and hardworking teammates - it is always a pleasure to work alongside you.

Big love to the tadpoles. Your patience and understanding when event-wide deadlines needed to take priority over the Froggy Chairs was much appreciated. 

While the event may be over please keep an eye on the Nintendo Treehouse for regular Super Mario Party nights, coming soon™!




LambdaDelta said:


> kikotoot said:
> 
> 
> > LambdaDelta said:
> ...



This exchange was adorable to read. 
Thank you RNG Gods for blessing me with Thwomp Ruins at that exact moment. I love that track and I'm sure everyone got a laugh when I immediately got squashed by a thwomp on the first lap!



Rosch said:


> When is the next event?
> Haha. Just kidding.


----------



## King koopa (May 25, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Individual bell prizes have now been distributed!
> 
> Still to come: MVP tetris grids, tournament trophies, arcade character raffle collectibles.
> 
> ...


Oh no the next event is a hammer


----------



## Croconaw (May 25, 2021)

I hope there is another team based event in the future. Of course, a lot of work went into these so I really appreciate all the time the Staff put into this. There was so much thought and dedication put into this event so thank you for hosting it. You all are amazing, especially the Jolly Redds! ...but seriously, everyone is amazing.


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh no the next event is a hammer


Hammer Bros. themed strongman contest coming June 2021.


----------



## Aardbei (May 25, 2021)

You said you underestimated the number of participants, but you did not tell us how many we actually were


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2021)

Aardbei said:


> You said you underestimated the number of participants, but you did not tell us how many we actually were


Very clearly more than my initial prediction of 25 people per team.


----------



## Foreverfox (May 25, 2021)

Congrats Jolly Redds! I knew that when you took the lead in the end that we weren't going to get it back, I could just feel it.

To say that I thoroughly enjoyed this event is an understatement. I actually feel a bit down seeing the closing ceremony, knowing that it's over; the Bellflowers will always be special to me! Also, congrats to everyone that won MVP, and raffles, and especially to @IonicKarma and @xTech for placing 1st and 2nd in the Pokemon tournament! Those collectibles are sweet, and yay placement trophies! 

Lastly, thank you staff, for all of your hard work. Everything you do for us is amazing!


----------



## nerfeddude (May 25, 2021)

Congrats Jolly Redds! And congrats to all MVPs!

This event was a lot of fun to participate, even tho I was far-far from being engaged in all of the activities. But playing Smash with fellow forum members, watching some streams, cheering for the participants despite team differences... I finally felt like being a part of this wonderful community! _We all know that the real winner is the ha-chas friendships we made along the way. You guys are amazing. _

Thank you, Staff, for putting together this event! And thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## porkpie28 (May 25, 2021)

Congrats red team everyone did so well and congrats to all the other teams as well I sure had fun


----------



## Valzed (May 25, 2021)

Congrats, Jolly Redds! Congrats to all the individual winners as well! This was a truly fun event & I loved being on team Froggy Chairs. Thank you to all the staff for all the work they did for this event!


----------



## xlisapisa (May 25, 2021)

Congrats to the Jolly Redds for getting first place!!! Good job to everyone no matter what team y’all was reppin’!! A BIG thank you to the staff for an amazing event and to my fellow froggy chairs, y’all killed it!!! It has truly been a pleasure to play with each and every one of you all! Until next event,


----------



## xara (May 25, 2021)

i’ve been typing, deleting and retyping this for too long so i’m just gonna wing it lol. firstly, a huge, _huge_ congrats to the jolly redds! you all certainly kicked ass in a jolly way and i couldn’t be prouder. but of course, i’m proud of every single one of you, regardless of teams. whether you’re a blue’s clue, a froggy chair, a bellflower or a jolly redd, the teamwork, humility and kindness you have all shown to one another has been so heartwarming to see and it’s truly been an honour to cheer, spectate and participate with you all. ❤

to my lovely team, the bellflowers, we may have come in 2nd but you all did so amazingly! your cheers were absolutely wonderful to see each day and spectating with you all has been an absolute blast. @Mistreil, thank you for providing us with your wonderful memes. @~Kilza~, thank you for always being so kind, welcoming and informative to everyone. @IonicKarma,  @xTech and @Hedgehugs congratulations on your tournament placements and i hope you enjoy your new trophies!!! @digimon, congrats on the MVP award!!! @Rosetti, thank you for designing our flag. @Mairmalade and @LaBelleFleur, thank you for leading us through the chaos. and of course, thank you all for choosing my idea to be our team name! everyone else, thank you for being _so amazingly kind!!_ whether it was to me, a teammate or even to yourselves, the sportsmanship, determination and kindness that you have all shown, both during this event and even prior to it, is truly admirable and i’m so grateful to have been a part of this team. *bellflower besties for life*. 

staff, from the bottom of my heart, thank you for everything. for planning and hosting this crazy event. for live-streaming. for answering questions. for reviewing entries and transferring points. thank you thank you _thank you_. i know i say this every time but i’m gonna yell this time so maybe you guys will actually listen - REST. YOU DESERVE IT. GO REST RN FOR A LONG TIME. THIS IS A THREAT.

i’m sad to see tbtwc end but i know that the memories and friendships i’ve made because of it never will. ... and potentially my purple aesthetic, as well, since i’m lazy and it’s grown on me LOL. but fr, thank you guys for everything and hopefully i’ll see you around.


----------



## Jeremy (May 25, 2021)

Hey everyone, since I accidentally swapped bells for teams Froggy and Blue's last night, we ended up giving everyone a bonus 25 bells so we don't have to remove any from blue team. This means that Froggy Chairs should have just received another 50 and Redd/Bellflowers another 25.


----------



## Plume (May 25, 2021)

Congratulations to the Jolly Redds and of course all of the other winners as well!

Although I didn't get to participate as much as I wanted, I really enjoyed this super fun and well organized event! I'm very happy with my badge.


----------



## Foreverfox (May 25, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone, since I accidentally swapped bells for teams Froggy and Blue's last night, we ended up giving everyone a bonus 25 bells so we don't have to remove any from blue team. This means that Froggy Chairs should have just received another 50 and Redd/Bellflowers another 25.


I wondered what those were for! Thank you! That was very kind, generous, and thoughtful of you!


----------



## dizzy bone (May 25, 2021)

Congratulations *Jolly Redds*!!! ❤ I'm so proud of you and I'm glad to have gotten to know you all a little better! And amazing job to all the teams and participants who poured hours into this event, playin' games and cheering everyone on! This was probably one of my favourite events yet because of how it brought the forum together. And anyone attempting to do those 1-month drawing challenges in the future... just remember how dedicated you all were to drawing cheers every day for two weeks..... I'm so impressed! Thanks everyone for making this super enjoyable as a host! I encourage members to continue playing games together even though this is over. I'd be happy to host or join some casual Splatoon sessions and judge everyone's poor fashion sense (just kidding).

Finally, thank you to my staff family for being willing to come up with and host fun events for the community. It's always a pleasure working with all of you and no matter how tired or busy as I am, I'm always down for something like this because of how much fun it is to organise and run together! _(What are real life commitments?)_ Big props to @Vrisnem and @Jeremy for setting this all up!!

Congratulations everyone!!  You are all winners!


----------



## 0ni (May 25, 2021)

Congratulations to the Jolly Redds! Y'all did an incredible job, and it was great fun competing against you and the other teams during this event 

Thank you to the staff for putting everything together, you deserve a nice long break after all that lol (maybe sit back and enjoy a piping hot bowl of soup?)

Well done everyone!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 25, 2021)

Lmao my team lost. I literally forgot to even check this.


----------



## King koopa (May 25, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Hammer Bros. themed strongman contest coming June 2021.


Stop, hammertime
As long as real hammers aren't involved, I'm in


----------



## Foreverfox (May 25, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Stop, hammertime
> As long as real hammers aren't involved, I'm in


I feel like now I need a meme incorporating MC Hammer and the Hammer bros. A meme that only @Mistreil could pull off


----------



## King koopa (May 25, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I feel like now I need a meme incorporating MC Hammer and the Hammer bros. A meme that only @Mistreil could pull off


You mean this?




Oh no I've created a monster


----------



## Mistreil (May 25, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I feel like now I need a meme incorporating MC Hammer and the Hammer bros. A meme that only @Mistreil could pull off





Koopadude100 said:


> You mean this?
> View attachment 377734
> Oh no I've created a monster


ask and you shall receive
if we combine our creations together, we get 1 whole MC hammer and 1 whole hammer bros


----------



## Foreverfox (May 25, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> You mean this?
> View attachment 377734
> Oh no I've created a monster





Mistreil said:


> ask and you shall receive
> if we combine our creations together, we get 1 whole MC hammer and 1 whole hammer bros


These....are excellent! Thank you both so much!! My day has been made.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (May 25, 2021)

Congrats redds!! I had a really fun time playing with everyone. I’ve been on here for a bit now but this has definitely been one of my favorite events and really enjoyed making my new blue friends haha.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 25, 2021)

I didn't really know what to expect when I decided to just wing it and join the event because I've never done any of the other events hosted on tbt, but I really enjoyed all the fun games that I joined and the few that I watched. It was nice to have that kind of camaraderie with all the members on here regardless of what team they were part of.

Congratulations to the Red team for getting first place. And good job to everyone who participated. This event couldn't had happened without all the staffs support, time, and effort they put into it for it to go as smoothly as it did. I didn't join or spectate every game, so I really only got to see Vris, Fleur and Mairmalade in action. Vris streamed and hosted so many different games (and secret/unexpected ones to) and Mair would often push the Smash sessions to be an extra hour or more so everyone had a chance to represent. So thank you for this awesome event and going over and beyond. I had a lot of enjoyable games and matches (and some unforgettable ha-chas...)with the community and hopefully we can get together for some unofficial meet ups in the future!


----------



## Rika092 (May 25, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners! And great work everyone. Thank you staff for a great event - I look forward to the next one which I'm sure will be just as exciting!


----------



## Corndoggy (May 25, 2021)

Congratulations to everyone who took part!


----------



## Jeremy (May 25, 2021)

All collectibles and bells should now be distributed, so if you think you're missing a reward, let us know!


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 26, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> All collectibles and bells should now be distributed, so if you think you're missing a reward, let us know!


I got 125 bells not 100 that it says in the OP but I’ll take it Jeremy thank you a lot my man


----------



## IonicKarma (May 26, 2021)

Dinosaurz said:


> I got 125 bells not 100 that it says in the OP but I’ll take it Jeremy thank you a lot my man


they gave the blue team the wrong bell amount so they ended up giving everyone 25 extra bells.


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 26, 2021)

IonicKarma said:


> they gave the blue team the wrong bell amount so they ended up giving everyone 25 extra bells.


Ooooh I see this is epic


----------



## StitchesFan308 (May 26, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners, and to everyone else who participated! And thank you staff for this wonderful event  Hope you have a good rest after this


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 26, 2021)

I missed out on the raffle, but seeing how beautiful the participation patch is makes all my sadness melt away.  Glad I was able to join, it was so much fun.


----------



## Mairmalade (May 26, 2021)

Well, that was a busy two-ish weeks! The team aspect was fun, and even more so with my fellow co-captain *@LaBelleFleur* !

Wasn’t sure where the standings were going to end up, but you ramped it up over the past week and pulled out the win. Congratulations, Jolly Redds!  A round of applause for Blue’s Clues and Froggy Chairs as well!

To our ‘*Bellflower Besties*‘ - again I cannot tell you how proud I am of all of you. An all-purple final in the Pokémon tournament, banding together to secure second place in Splatoon 2, placements in Mario Kart and the obstacle course, jazzing up SSBU sessions, and having members make it to the final round in the SSBU tournament. You all helped members maximize their time, made us laugh, and were an overall absolute source of joy every time Discord or TBT was opened.

This event made me feel like I was in another world for a bit - the community felt even richer. It was entertaining watching everyone work/rally together and chilling during game sessions. I know a lot of people met others they previously hadn’t talked to before or played a new game and loved it. People felt welcome and found the confidence to come out of their shells a bit. 

Thank you once again to everyone that participated and made this event as lively as it was, and an extra-large dose of appreciation to *@Vrisnem* for his master-class organization and adding a few easter eggs throughout to make the event even more enjoyable for everyone!


----------



## King koopa (May 26, 2021)

Oh wow, I didn't realize I got a bell tree world championship patch until just now. Intended or not, thanks staff!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't realize I got a bell tree world championship patch until just now. Intended or not, thanks staff!



Everyone who earned at least 3 points for their team got one!


----------



## King koopa (May 26, 2021)

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> Everyone who earned at least 3 points for their team got one!


Oh ok, that's good to know because I thought that was someone else's collectible and that i was going to get in trouble


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 27, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone, since I accidentally swapped bells for teams Froggy and Blue's last night, we ended up giving everyone a bonus 25 bells so we don't have to remove any from blue team. This means that Froggy Chairs should have just received another 50 and Redd/Bellflowers another 25.


was wondering about that notif at first, since I knew I shouldn't be getting any arcade set collectible(s)

but thanks! feel free to make this mistake again anytime lol


----------



## Horus (May 27, 2021)

WINNING BIG OFF JOLLY RANCHERS


----------



## pandapples (May 27, 2021)

Congratulations *Jolly Redds* and all the team MVPs!!  Everyone played super well and I'm proud of my *Blue's Clues*! Never gave up even though the points were trailing behind, and stayed strong throughout the entire event. You guys played your hearts out.  

I had some requests to upload a DA of the obstacle course, so here it is: *DA-6051-3416-4845*. Sorry the rest of the island isn't anything interesting. Thanks for the opportunity to host this fun event! Hoping my fellow staff members take a long, restful break from any event planning...!


----------



## Roxxy (May 27, 2021)

Ok I am lost  but Tysm for sharing map as I couldn’t attempt due to time zones and caring responsibilities.

Lets see how this goes


----------



## Newbiemayor (May 27, 2021)

pandapples said:


> Congratulations *Jolly Redds* and all the team MVPs!!  Everyone played super well and I'm proud of my *Blue's Clues*! Never gave up even though the points were trailing behind, and stayed strong throughout the entire event. You guys played your hearts out.
> 
> I had some requests to upload a DA of the obstacle course, so here it is: *DA-6051-3416-4845*. Sorry the rest of the island isn't anything interesting. Thanks for the opportunity to host this fun event! Hoping my fellow staff members take a long, restful break from any event planning...!


I am LOVING your island rn (the turtles are so cute! ) but I can't seem to find any tools to make it through the Maze? Am I just missing them?


----------



## pandapples (May 27, 2021)

Newbiemayor said:


> I am LOVING your island rn (the turtles are so cute! ) but I can't seem to find any tools to make it through the Maze? Am I just missing them?



Oh my gosh you're right. I totally forgot about tools  Sorry guys. I'll update that real quick!


----------



## Red Cat (May 27, 2021)

pandapples said:


> Congratulations *Jolly Redds* and all the team MVPs!!  Everyone played super well and I'm proud of my *Blue's Clues*! Never gave up even though the points were trailing behind, and stayed strong throughout the entire event. You guys played your hearts out.
> 
> I had some requests to upload a DA of the obstacle course, so here it is: *DA-6051-3416-4845*. Sorry the rest of the island isn't anything interesting. Thanks for the opportunity to host this fun event! Hoping my fellow staff members take a long, restful break from any event planning...!


Dang. I knew there was a shortcut somewhere. If I had found that earlier, *Blue's Clues* would have won every race.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 30, 2021)

Stupid question, but do we do anything with the leftover points?


----------



## King koopa (May 30, 2021)

Kuriboh said:


> Stupid question, but do we do anything with the leftover points?


Maybe we'll be able to exchange them for collectibles? I'm not a staff member so it's just a prediction


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2021)

Kuriboh said:


> Stupid question, but do we do anything with the leftover points?


There aren't any points leftover; they contributed to your team's overall placement! They'll be removed when we clean-up the event boards.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 30, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> There aren't any points leftover; they contributed to your team's overall placement! They'll be removed when we clean-up the event boards.



Aah, ok thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm happy that there's no longer a constant reminder at the top of the screen that we finished in 4th place.


----------

